# Kenko TC's



## TeT (Jul 11, 2015)

Which is the latest version of the Kenko Pro 300 DGX TC?

I read lots of talk about Blue Green Yellow dots etc.. but nobody puts them in release order anywhere that I can find (including Kenko)...


----------



## TeT (Jul 24, 2015)

Nothing... Oh well thanks for looking...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 24, 2015)

The 1.4's have some colors and the 2.0's have others. Its very confusing, and Kenko does not even admit to it.

I can say that the red dot 1.4X is very old (two red dots actually, one is to line up the TC to mount it. Very strange. It locks up newer cameras. I also had the blue dot version when it came out. It works with a 5D MK III on many lenses, but locks up with others.


At the time (2012), the 2.0X had a green dot.

The bottom has dropped out of the price for the 1.4X, it has issues on almost every Canon DSLR releasedin the last 3 years.

If you have a 5 year old camera, its fine.

I don't know if Kenko has ever fixed the issue, they do not return e-mails asking.


----------



## TeT (Jul 24, 2015)

In regards to the issues; my yellow dot works on all my interested lenses (135 L & 70 300 L) and both my cameras 6D + SL1. Also works with my buddies 5DIII and and same lenses.

Here is what I received from Kenko after 3 weeks:

Dear Mr. john snell!

Thank you for your inquiry.

Dots on the body of Kenko Teleplus represents manufacturing data base that in case of problem occurred will help to implement diagnosis more quickly.
Dots do not mean any optical specifications or quality levels.
Kenko Teleplus does not have serial numbers.

If you gave any other questions - do not hesitate to ask.

Best regards
Alen


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 25, 2015)

TeT said:


> In regards to the issues; my yellow dot works on all my interested lenses (135 L & 70 300 L) and both my cameras 6D + SL1. Also works with my buddies 5DIII and and same lenses.
> 
> Here is what I received from Kenko after 3 weeks:
> 
> ...



Try a 100mm L on a 5D MK III with AFMA turned on on your yellow dot TC. That's where my 1.4X with blue dot locked up the camera. I could turn off AFMA and it would work, but I need +10, so the images would suffer. Typically, a different AFMA setting is needed for lens plus TC, but since you could not turn on AFMA for certain lenses, I found it to be worthless and sent it back.

I here that the 7D MK II users are also having issues.

There is always someone who pipes up in discussions like this and says that it works fine with their T3i or other older camera. That's true, but if you want to upgrade cameras in the future, will it work then?


----------



## candc (Jul 25, 2015)

I have the 1.4x blue dot version, I believe its the latest.


----------

